# LF: Advice pertaining to a new Digital Compact camera



## ShadyDavey (Jul 14, 2011)

My venerable camera has gone the way of the dodo I know there are some experienced photographers lurking around the forum so I thought I would pick some brains and gather some opinions as to a purchase.

Note: The three cameras I've narrowed my list down to are very close together in both specifications and pricing so if there are any "lurker" products I'm not aware of, or if I'm missing something fundamental please feel free to poke me 

The three candidates are:

1) Panasonic DMC-FS35
2) Panasonic DMC-FS18
3) Canon Powershot A3300

Now all of these are within £2 of each when including an 8GB SDHC card but at the moment the FS35 is shading it for me based on the fact it does have a manual mode and (I'm told) superior face recognition software.

Stats.

*FS35*







Pixel
Camera Effective Pixels: 16.1 Megapixels
CCD
Sensor Size / Total Pixels / Filter: 1/2.33-inch / 16.6 Total Megapixels / Primary Color Filter
Lens
Aperture: F3.3 - 5.9/ 2-Step (F3.3 - 10 (W) / F5.9 - 18 (T))
Optical Zoom: 8x
Focal Length: f=5-40mm (28-224mm in 35mm equiv.)
Extra Optical Zoom (EZ): 10.1x (4:3 / 10M), 14.4x (4:3 / 5M), 18x(4:3 / under 3M)
Intelligent Zoom: 10x
Lens: LEICA DC VARIO-ELMAR
Optical Image Stabiliser: MEGA O.I.S.
Focus
Focusing Area: Normal: Wide 50 cm - infinity / Tele 200 cm  infinity, Macro / Intelligent AUTO / Motion Picture: Wide 5 cm - infinity / Tele 100cm  infinity
Focus Range Display: Yes
AF Assist Lamp: Yes
Focus: Normal / Macro, Zoom Macro, Quick AF (Always On), AF Tracking
AF Metering: Face / AF Tracking / 11 pt / 1pt
Shutter
Shutter Speed: Still, approx. 8 - 1/1600 sec, Starry Sky Mode: 15, 30, 60sec.
Shutter Interval: Approx. 1.1 sec
Unlimited consecutive shooting: 1.5 frames/sec
Motion Picture Recording
4:3: VGA: 640 x 480 pixels, 30fps (Motion JPEG)
16:9: HD Movie 1280x720 pixels, 24fps (Motion JPEG)
Exposure Parameters
Exposure: Program AE
Exposure Compensation: 1/3 EV step, +/-2 EV
Backlight Compensation: Yes (only in Intelligent AUTO mode)
Light Metering: Intelligent Multiple
ISO Sensitivity: I.ISO / 100 / 200 / 400 / 800 / 1600, High Sensitivity mode (ISO 1600-6400)
Image Parameters
Aspect Ratio: 4:3 / 3:2 / 16:9
Still Picture Recording: 4:3, 4608x3456(16M) / 3648x2736(10M EZ) / 2560x1920(5M EZ) / 2048X1536(3M EZ) / 640X480(0.3M EZ)
3:2, 4608 x 3072 (14M)
16:9: 4608 x 2592 (12M)
Others
Composition Guide line: Yes (1 pattern)
Auto Review: 1sec, 2sec, Hold, Off
Easy Zoom: Yes
Macro Zoom: Yes
Orientation Detector: Yes
Scene Mode Help Screen: Yes
Self Timer: 2sec / 10sec
Calendar Display: Yes
Playback Motion Picture: Yes
Slideshow Mode: All / Category / Favorites
Travel Date / World Time: Yes / Yes
Monitor
LCD Monitor: 6.7cm (2.7") TFT Screen LCD Display (230K dots)
Field of View: approx. 100%
Flash
Built-in-Flash: Auto, Auto/Red-eye Reduction, Slow Sync./Red-eye Reduction, Forced On, Forced Off
Media
Recording Media: Built-in Memory, SD Memory Card, SDHC Memory Card, SDXC Memory Card
Built-in-Memory: approx. 70MB
Audio
Microphone / Speaker: Mono / Yes
Interface
Interface: AV Output (PAL), USB2.0 High speed
Power
Power: Li-ion Battery Pack (3.6V, Minimum: 660mAh) (Included)
Battery life (approx.): 250 pictures (CIPA Standard)

*FS18*






Pixels
Camera Effective Pixels: 16.1 Megapixels
CCD
Sensor Size / Total Pixels / Filter: 1/2.33-inch / 16.6 Total Megapixels / Primary Color Filter
Lens
Aperture: F3.1 - 6.5 / 2-Step (F3.1 - 9.0 (W) / F6.5 - 20 (T))
Optical Zoom: 4x
Focal Length: f=5-20mm (28-112mm in 35mm equiv.)
Lens: LEICA DC VARIO-ELMAR (6 elements in 5 groups)
Optical Image Stabiliser: MEGA O.I.S. (Off / On)
Focus
Focusing Area: Normal: Wide 50 cm - infinity / Tele 100 cm  infinity, Macro / Intelligent AUTO / Motion Picture: Wide 5 cm - infinity / Tele 100cm  infinity
AF Assist Lamp: Yes
Focus: Normal / Macro, Zoom Macro, Quick AF (Always On), AF Tracking
AF Metering: Face / AF Tracking / 11 pt/ 1pt
Shutter
Shutter Speed: Still - approx. 8 - 1/1600 sec, Starry Sky Mode: 15, 30, 60sec.
Shutter Interval: Approx. 1.1 sec
File
File Format: Still Image - JPEG(DCF/Exif2.3), Motion picture: QuickTime Motion JPEG
Continuous Shooting Mode: High-speed Burst Mode: approx. 6 frames/sec (image priority, recorded in 3M for 4:3, 2.5M for 3:2, 2M for 16:9)
Unlimited consecutive shooting: 2.0 frames/sec
Motion Picture Recording: 4:3 VGA: 640 x 480 pixels, 24fps (Motion JPEG), 16:9 HD Movie 1280x720 pixels, 24fps (Motion JPEG)
Exposure Parameters
Exposure: Program AE
Exposure Compensation: 1/3 EV step, +/-2 EV
Light Metering: Intelligent Multiple
ISO Sensitivity: I.ISO / 100 / 200 / 400 / 800 / 1600
High Sensitivity mode: ISO 1600-6400
Image Parameters
Aspect Ratio: 4:3 / 3:2 / 16:9
Others
Composition Guide line: Yes (1 pattern)
Auto Review: 1sec, 2sec, Hold, Off
Macro Zoom: Yes
Orientation Detector: Yes
Scene Mode Help Screen: Yes
Self Timer: 2sec / 10sec
Calendar Display: Yes
Playback Motion Picture: Yes
Travel Date / World Time: Yes / Yes
Monitor
LCD Monitor: 6.7cm (2.7") TFT Screen LCD Display (230K dots)
Field of View: approx. 100%
Flash
Built-in-Flash: Auto, Auto/Red-eye Reduction, Slow Sync./Red-eye Reduction, Forced On, Forced Off
Media
Recording Media: Built-in Memory, SD Memory Card, SDHC Memory Card, SDXC Memory Card
Built-in-Memory: approx. 70MB
Audio
Microphone / Speaker: Mono / Yes
Interface
Interface: AV Output (PAL), USB2.0 High speed
LUMIX Image Uploader: Yes
Power
Power: Li-ion Battery Pack (3.6V, Minimum: 660mAh) (Included)
Battery life (approx.): 260 pictures (CIPA Standard)

*A3300*






IMAGE SENSOR
Type - 1/2.3 type CCD
Effective Pixels - Approx. 16.0M
Colour Filter Type - Primary ColourIMAGE PROCESSOR
Type - DIGIC 4 with iSAPS technology
LENS
Focal Length - 5.0  25.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 28  140 mm)
Zoom - Optical 5x./Digital Approx. 4x (with Digital Tele-Converter Approx. 1.6x or 2.0x and Safety Zoom)./ Combined Approx. 20x
Maximum f/number  f/2.8  f/5.9
Construction - 7 elements in 6 groups (2 double-sided aspherical lenses (including 1 UA lens), and 1 single-sided aspherical UA lens)
Image Stabilisation - Yes (lens shift-type), approx. 3-stop
FOCUSING
Type  TTL
AF System/ Points - AiAF (Face Detection / 9-point), 1-point AF (fixed to centre or Face Select and Track)
AF Modes - Single, Continuous (Auto mode only), Servo AF/AE, Tracking AF
AF Point Selection Size - (Normal, Small)
AF Lock - On/Off Selectable
AF Assist Beam  Yes
Closest Focusing Distance - 3 cm (W) from front of lens in macro
EXPOSURE CONTROL
Metering modes - Evaluative (linked to Face Detection AF frame), Centre-weighted average, Spot (centre)
AE Lock - On/Off Selectable
Exposure Compensation - +/- 2 EV in 1/3 stop increments. Enhanced i-Contrast for automatic dynamic range correction
ISO sensitivity - AUTO, 80, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600
SHUTTER
Speed - 1  1/1600 sec. (factory default) 15  1/1600 sec. (total range  varies by shooting mode)
WHITE BALANCE
Type  TTL
Settings - Auto (including Face Detection WB), Daylight, Cloudy, Tungsten, Fluorescent, Fluorescent H, Custom
LCD MONITOR
Monitor - 7.5 cm (3.0") TFT, Approx. 230,400 dots
Coverage - Approx. 100%
Brightness - Adjustable to one of five levels. Quick-bright LCD
FLASH
Modes - Auto, Manual Flash On / Off, Slow Synchro
Slow Sync Speed - Yes. Fastest speed 1/1600 sec.
Red-Eye Reduction  Yes
Flash Exposure Compensation - Face Detection FE, Smart Flash Exposure
Flash Exposure Lock  Yes
Built-in Flash Range - 30 cm  4.0 m (W) / 50 cm  2.0 m (T)
External Flash - Canon High Power Flash HF-DC1
SHOOTING
Modes - Auto*, Easy*, P, Live View Control, SCN (Portrait, Landscape, Kids & Pets, Smart Shutter (Smile, Wink Self-Timer, FaceSelf-Timer), Low Light (4.0MP), Beach, Foliage, Snow, Fireworks, Long Shutter), Creative Filters (Fish-eye Effect, Miniature Effect, Toy Camera Effect, Monochrome, Super Vivid, Poster Effect), Discreet, Movie *with Scene Detection Technology and Motion Detection Technology
Photo Effects - My Colors (My Colors Off, Vivid, Neutral, Sepia, Black & White, Custom Color (limited))
Drive modes - Single, Continuous, Self-Timer
Continuous Shooting - Approx. 0.8 shots/sec. (until memory card becomes full)
RECORDING PIXELS / COMPRESSION - Image Size (L) 4608 x 3456, (M1) 3264 x 2448, (M2) 1600 x 1200, (S) 640 x 480, (W) 4608 x 2592. Resize in playback (M2, S, 320 x 240)
Compression - Fine, Normal
Movies - (HD) 1280 x 720, 30 fps, (L) 640 x 480, 30 fps, (M) 320 x 240, 30 fps Miniature Effect (HD, L) 6fps, 3fps, 1.5 fps
Movie Length - (HD) Up to 4 GB or 10 min. 00 sec. (L and M) Up to 4 GB or 1 hour
FILE TYPES
Still Image Type - JPEG compression, (Exif 2.3 [Exif Print] compliant) / Design rule for Camera File system, Digital Print Order Format [DPOF] Version 1.1 compliant
Movies - MOV [H.264 + Linear PCM (monaural) ]
DIRECT PRINT
Canon Printers - Canon SELPHY Compact Photo Printers and Canon Inkjet Printers supporting PictBridge (ID Photo Print, Fixed Size Print and Movie Print supported on SELPHY CP & ES printers only)
PictBridge  Yes
OTHER FEATURES
Red-Eye Correction - Yes, during shooting and playback
My Camera / My Menu - Start-up image and camera sounds customization
My Category - Image tagging feature
Intelligent Orientation Sensor  Yes
Histogram  Yes
Playback zoom - Approx. 2x  10x
Self Timer - Approx. 2 or 10 sec. or Custom
Menu Languages - English, German, French, Dutch, Danish, Finnish, Italian, Norwegian, Swedish, Spanish, Simplified Chinese, Chinese (traditional), Japanese, Russian, Portuguese, Korean, Greek, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Turkish, Thai, Arabic, Ukrainian, Romanian, Farsi
INTERFACE
Computer - Hi-Speed USB (MTP, PTP) dedicated connector (Mini-B compatible)
Other - A/V output, dedicated connector (PAL/NTSC)
MEMORY CARD
Type - SD, SDHC, SDXC, MMC, MMCplus, HCMMCplus
SUPPORTED OPERATING SYSTEM
PC & Macintosh - Windows 7/ Vista SP1-2/ XP SP3 Mac OS X v10.5  10.6
SOFTWARE
Browsing & Printing - ZoomBrowser EX / ImageBrowser
Other  PhotoStitch
POWER SOURCE
Batteries - Rechargeable Li-ion Battery NB-8L (battery and charger supplied)
Battery life - Approx. 230 shots Approx. 300 min. playback
A/C Power Supply - Optional, AC Adapter Kit ACK-DC60
ACCESSORIES
Cases / Straps - Soft Case DCC-510
Flash - High Power Flash HF-DC1
Power Supply & Battery Chargers - AC Adapter Kit ACK-DC60
PHYSICAL SPECIFICATIONS
Operating Environment - 0  40 °C, 10  90% humidity
Dimensions (WxHxD) - 95.1 x 56.7 x 23.9 mm
Weight - Approx. 149 g (including battery/batteries and memory card).


As you can see it's pretty close down the line. The FS35 has greater zoom available (although you can't use the zoom whilst shooting a video on any camera listed here) the Canon has a slightly higher frame rate whilst shooting video......they're all close enough in physical dimentions and weight for that to be a non-issue and are supposed to be very reliable in use as you might expect from Canon and Panasonic.

Any help making my mind up would be gratefully received!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably going to pull the trigger on the FS35 this weekend, any pointers in the interim will be read with interest


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 16, 2011)

Ordered it! My first half-decent camera in years....hopefully I can get some reasonable shots up to entertain you folks with......but don't hold yer breath


----------

